# Hello from Norway:)



## tweetybird (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello everyone I'm new here, I am a aqua freak from Norway, I'm 23 years old and I mostly have cichlids.

I just got a new tank, it is 720 Litres, I'm gonna use 2 fluval 405 filters, I think I will have sentral american cichlids in it  I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi tweety, thats interesting, I have a friend who lives in Norway in Bergen.
Do you know the place?
Now that's really a big tank you have, how many fishes are in there yet???


Ron


----------



## tweetybird (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Yes, I know whereBergen is its about 8-10 hours driving from me

Yes, the tank is big I love big tanks hehe.

I dont have any fish in it yet, bevause it is not up and running yet, I hope I get the filters that I have ordered to it tomorrow

But I have som central american cichlids that will go into it I will post pictures of it when I get it started


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Greetings tweetybird! Welcome aboard! 

There are many South American cichlids that will make for a beautiful display tank! 

Sounds exciting!

I had a pair of Oscars many years back, they were great fish! 
Discus are nice too if you want to go with them and Angels, that would be nice too. 
There are so many... Jewels, Rams, and the bigger stuff too.. should be fun! 

Regards


----------



## tweetybird (Nov 8, 2007)

I had discus before, but I dont think Iæm going to have that again now.. its too expensive hehe


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

I had once discus fishes to, also in a big tank, i lost all of them.
They are not easy keep, if they get stressed by something they get
diseases.
Hope to see pics soon tweety.

Ron


----------

